# Asian supermarket



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, 
(yes I have searched!)  
Was wondering if anyone knew of an asian-food supermarket in Dubai? I am thinking along the lines of shrimp paste, galangal, curry pastes (other than the token green curry paste in the supermarket) and the like?

I am aware carrefour has a handful of items but was looking for a better range.. 


Thanks in advance..


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pheonix in International City, a place in Shoe City, Naif St. Deira, small one in Dragon Mart,


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

naif st is your best bet


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Manila Supermarket in Karama. It's next to a sports store, don't quite remember the name.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> Hi,
> (yes I have searched!)
> Was wondering if anyone knew of an asian-food supermarket in Dubai? I am thinking along the lines of shrimp paste, galangal, curry pastes (other than the token green curry paste in the supermarket) and the like?
> 
> ...


Anywhere but Carrefour or Geant! Even the Spinneys near me (Umm Sequim) has a decent range of asian goods. You'll find most of these items in places like Union Co-Op and the smaller stores such as Lal's (Al Maya supermarkets), as well as the Thai specialist shops in Karama & Bur Dubai.
-


----------



## jermy (Sep 27, 2010)

found a korean supermarket in barsha , its the same building of the coral khorey hotel apts


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jermy said:


> found a korean supermarket in barsha , its the same building of the coral khorey hotel apts


If anyone is after Korean items, then there is a great place on SZR in the same buidling as Safestway. I had forgotten about that place. Who can resist snacks called 'Jolly Pong'? 
-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Excellent, thanks so much! 
I agree Elphaba the 'international' section in carrefour made me cringe.. 
Naif St it is.. we live in Deira.. now to find Naif St  lol! ... though could be a great excuse to visit Karama and go to Binkanervala for dinner... 

Thanks again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> Excellent, thanks so much!
> I agree Elphaba the 'international' section in carrefour made me cringe..
> Naif St it is.. we live in Deira.. now to find Naif St  lol! ... though could be a great excuse to visit Karama and go to Binkanervala for dinner...
> 
> Thanks again


Whereabouts in Deira are you? Lal's on Al Rigga Road has a surprising amount of useful items & is open 24 hours a day. You should be able to find much of what you want in the Spinney's behind the Al Ghurair Centre too.
-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Right near city centre (by the Rotana Rahib)... I pretty much know the metro, city centre and the 'dubai shopping centre' (lol!) ... it's been a bit hot to explore! 

Hubby might have a better idea


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> Right near city centre (by the Rotana Rahib)... I pretty much know the metro, city centre and the 'dubai shopping centre' (lol!) ... it's been a bit hot to explore!
> 
> Hubby might have a better idea


You can get the metro from DCC (Deira City Centre) to Al Rigga Road.  Lal's is a one minute walk and no more than 5 mins to the Al Ghurair centre (Dubai's first ever mall).
-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

ahhh of course.. al Rigga is a station at the metro! lol! Sorry I will claim a blonde moment. 

Thank you so much.. that might be the plan for tomorrow!  

Its defintitely more bearable outside these last few weeks so a good excuse to go and have a wander and see the area.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Right near city centre (by the Rotana Rahib)... I pretty much know the metro, city centre and the 'dubai shopping centre' (lol!) ... it's been a bit hot to explore!
> 
> Hubby might have a better idea


im in the Novotel there ... there is a store called Manila Supermarket on Maraqubat Rd. you can check that out also .. its next to nebulsi restaurant, its only 5 min away


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

awesome thanks hash.. 

went to Rigga today... and i thought I stood out being so pale in Deira.. rofl..  Was a great area.. some awesome-looking ethnic restaurants etc  Cant wait to go back and explore some more!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> awesome thanks hash..
> 
> went to Rigga today... and i thought I stood out being so pale in Deira.. rofl..  Was a great area.. some awesome-looking ethnic restaurants etc  Cant wait to go back and explore some more!


It is certainly a very _mixed_ area.  I lived in Deira for three years and think it's a very interesting area. Loads of inexpensive places to eat in. 
-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah i love it.. we were in barsha previously and loved it there too (slightly better even because you are closer to everywhere - except the airport).. I stick out like a sore thumb in these areas though... good thing I am not the shy type  lol!


----------



## dnn (May 29, 2010)

*Naif St*



Hash4272 said:


> naif st is your best bet


Hi,

We have similar question too regarding Asian supermarket...since you recommended Naif St, may we know which part of Dubai is Naif St? Thanking you in advance...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Deira.. I haven't found it yet though!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

its almost like in middle of deira, if you want to go there never go by car always take a taxi you will surely get lost if you drive, once you sit in taxi just tell him to take you to Highland City Hotel in Deira or Coral Oriental, these both hotels are on the same street


----------

